# smoked kingfish?



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

anyone smoke kingfish? they seem quite meaty. I fried up a bunch the other night, and they were kind of 'soft',,but very tasty. Im just wondering if anyone has tried throwing some in the smoker.....


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

I smoked up a dozen and they were very tasty. Some crackers, couple of cold pops..ahhhh. it was good firing up the smoker for some fish.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice. What kinda wood did you use? And I guess you mean whiting/sea mullet/round head, ect, not king mackerel?


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

yes whiting...and i used apple chips. I took down a neighbors tree a year or two ago, and chipped up all the limbs...shweeet. brined em for about 12 hours, and smoked em for about 10-12.....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yum. We're gonna fire up the smoker when we get back for some ribs. Can you do fish and meat at the same time?


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

i generally 'cold smoke' fish...125 degrees or so for the first couple few hours, then gently raise the temp, but dont usually exceed 250 or so...I think i do my meat at a little higher temps,,,,but otherwise, sure....i know some folks smoke their fish at higher temps


----------

